# A Historic Occasion Between Two Texas Grand Lodges



## Squire Bentley (Nov 20, 2016)

On November 17, 2016 Deputy Grand Master of the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas F & AM Michael T. Anderson spoke at Jewel P. Lightfoot Lodge No. 1283, Grand Lodge of Texas AF & AM upon the invitation of Worshipful David Bindel. Worshipful Bindel remarked that he thought this could be a historic moment being that this might be the first time a Prince Hall Grand Lodge Officer addressed a Lodge of the Grand Lodge of Texas.

The response to this article and pictures within the first 24 hours of publication has been tremendous. To see Grand Lodge of Texas PGM Elmer Murphy put his arm around Prince Hall DGM Michael T. Anderson has touched many, many Masons on both sides of the aisle.

Perhaps you might consider closer fraternal relations with those in the other Grand Lodge, as the case may be. It can do wonders for the soul.

Here is the article: http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/a_historic_occasion.htm


----------



## Christopher Thompson (Nov 20, 2016)

As always, it was a pleasure to have you in attendance.  It was definitely a great night indeed!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2016)

This past October our Grand Lodge and the Prince Hall Grand Lodge extended full visitation to each other. Also a great day.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2016)

This is and has been wonderful news for both Texas Grand Lodges!

Job well done Brethren!


----------



## tldubb (Jan 22, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes!


----------

